# Modelle 2004 // Mercury Rohloff



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Ein ganzes Bike mit Komponenten aus deutschen Landen, das war für Produktmanager Stefan Lichtner die Intention bei diesem Projekt, denn: Made in Germany ist ein Markenzeichen von Paris bis Singapur. Von der Zeitschrift BikeSportNews, als ebstes Bike im Test, in allen Kategorien mit der Bestnote von 5 Sternen ausgezeichnet. 
**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. September 2003)

Zeig doch mal das Ausfallende von der anderen Seite, damit man sehen kann wie die Scheibenbremse angebaut ist ....

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2003)




----------



## AnthonyXIV (6. Oktober 2003)

@ Tyrolens, 

vielen Dank für das Bild. Hätte es nicht besser machen können.  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Micha73 (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

auf der Bergwerk-Homepage hab ich gelesen, das Mercury Rohloff gäbe es "nur" als Rahmenkit. Leider fehlt der Preis und ob und falls ja, welche (Feder-?)Gabeloptionen es gibt. Könnt ihr mir ein bißchen mehr dazu sagen?

Viele Grüße, Micha


----------



## AnthonyXIV (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Micha73, 

von Bergwerk gibts tatsächlich nur den Rahmen. Der kostet  990,- Die genaue Spezifikation kannst Du dann mit dem Bergwerk Händler Deines Vertrauens durchgehen, denn wir beliefern ja nur Händler. Für dich macht es daher keinen Unterschied. 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Micha73 (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Anthony XIV,

danke für Deine Antwort. 990 für einen 1870g Rahmen ohne Gabel ist schon ganz schön üppig. Andererseits find ich's klasse, daß ihr überhaupt einen Rohloff-kompatiblen Rahmen baut. Das trauen sich ja noch nicht besonders viele (außer Nicolai, Wiesmann und Rotor) und dementsprechend, was man so hört und liest, sollt ihr das mit dem Rahmenbauen ja ganz gut können... ... ich werd mal probefahren.
Habt Ihr eigentlich einen Fabrikverkauf? Pforzheim ist ja gleich um's Eck.
Gruß

 Micha


----------



## carloz (9. Oktober 2003)

@Micha:


Haben se nich 
Aber ich denke du kannst beruhigt ein BERGWERK-Rahmen kaufen, hab auch einen und muss sagen: TOP  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Faunus (9. Oktober 2003)

Dafür gibts in Pforzheim auch einen richtig guten Laden:
www.mr-bike.de. Der baut Dir das Bike nach Deinen wünschen auf zu nem guten Preis.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Oktober 2003)

ACHTUNG!

Der Preis für den Rohloff-Kompatiblen Rahmen beträgt nicht 990  sondern 900 ! AnthonyXIV hat sich vertippt!

Die Änderung seht Ihr auch in seinem Beitrag!

Gruss Till/IBC-ForumTeam


----------



## bluesky (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Faunus _
> *Dafür gibts in Pforzheim auch einen richtig guten Laden:
> www.mr-bike.de. Der baut Dir das Bike nach Deinen wünschen auf zu nem guten Preis. *



lichtenfels ... aja 

www.misterbike.com

dann passt es ...

teuer ... nicht immer freundlich ... ihr handwerk verstehen sie aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (10. Oktober 2003)

@ Micha73, 

machs doch einfach so, daß Du nach Pfoezheim kommst, hier den Bergwerk Fuhrpark anschaust und Dich bei nem Cappucchino beraten läßt. Alles andere kannst Du dann mit unseren sehr kompetenten Händler in Pforzehim ausmachen!

@ carloz 
vielen Dank für Deine Info. Hast schon recht mit dem Laden in Pforzheim.....  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2004)

Gibt es das Mecury Rohloff auch mit V-Brake Aufnahme???
Spiele  mit dem Gedanken mir ein´s zuzulegen!!!
Vielen  Dank schon mal!!


----------



## AnthonyXIV (28. Juli 2004)

@ Fibbs79, 

bei Bergwerk gibt´s alle Rahmen optional mit Cantisockeln! Das kostet auch keine Aufpreis!
Wichtig: Bei der Bestellung unbedingt dazusagen!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2004)

Passt in den Rahmen ein 2,35er Reifen??? (Fat Albert) 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## der alte ron (29. Juli 2004)

Ja , recht locker sogar ! 
Würde aber an deiner stelle den hot s 2.2 nehmen , ich finde der kann mehr , ist fast genau so breit/hoch und wesentlich leichter !

Irgendwie kann ich mich von diesem herstellerforum nicht trennen ! 

Ciao , Nikolay


----------



## Brägel (29. Juli 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich mich von diesem herstellerforum nicht trennen !
> 
> Ciao , Nikolay



Nachtigall, ick hör dir trappsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. August 2004)

So hab mich nun fest entschlossen das Mecury Rohloff zu nehmen, hätte da aber noch ein paar fragen (ich weiß gehört normalerweise in die Kaufberatung)

Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich? Bin 1,78cm groß!

Welche Kurbel würdet ihr mir empfehlen??

Welche Felgen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?? Es sollen 2,3er Reifen reinpassen und sie sollen mit Ceramic beschichtet sein!! 
Ich will keine Scheibenbremsen mehr (auch wenn es Vorteile gibt, hab aber echt die Schnauze voll von der Schleiferei)

Vielen Dank nochmal!!!


----------



## der alte ron (1. August 2004)

Hi fibbs !
Ich denke du hast da eine gute wahl getroffen , das rad habe ich komplett auf der eurobike gesehen letztes jahr , ist wirklich ein traum !
Zur gabel , ich würde an deiner stelle keine zu weiche , wie scareb oder sid nehmen , es würde den steifen , wendigen charakter des rahmens nur verwässern .
Als kurbel kann ich dir die Race Face deus empfehlen , steif , traumhaft schön und rel. leicht - als x-type 825g , mit einem kettenblatt (je nach wahl) etwa 100g leichter ! Aber eben nicht billig . 
Schöne und robuste LR mit ceramic sind die crossmax xl und dabei noch günstig - ca. 430 euro im versand . Der haken ist nur das die hintere felge nur 24 loch hat , ich weis halt nicht ob man die auf eine 32 loch speedhub umspeichen kann , 4 speichenlöcher auf jeder seite wären nicht besetzt , hier sind die laufradbauer unter uns gefragt , mit entsprechenden speichen dürfte die stabilität aber im grünen bereich sein . Bei 23mm breiten felgen hast du auf alle fälle mit 2.3-er reifen kein problem . Mavic und DT bieten entsprechende felgen an . Hast du eigentlich schon mal an tubeless gedacht , Ich fahre es seit diese saison und bin begeistert !
Generell würde ich gerade bei einem rohloff-bike verstärkt aufs gewicht achten , sonst streifst du ganz schnell mit einem hardtail die 12kg marke ! Auch wenn manche hier solche panzer fahren , über die vorteile eines leichten bikes brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren , begauf UND bergab !
Zur größe : mit meinen 183 war die größe M mit einem 120mm vorbau etwas zu klein . Größe L ist wiederum sehr hoch und hat für dich zu wenig schrittfreicheit , also M .
Als anregung kann ich dir das thema rohloff im leichtbau forum empfehlen , Der Michael(Principia) hat da etwas sehr schönes aufgebaut !
Viel spass wünscht dir , 
Nikolay


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. August 2004)

Als Gabel hatte ich die Marzocchi Marathon SL in der engeren Auswahl!!
An die Crossmax hab ich auch schon gedacht, und bin dann aber auch auf das Problem mit den freien Löchern gekommen!
Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag???
Die Kurbel werde ich mir mal anschauen!!


----------



## XC_Freund (1. August 2004)

Die Crossmax sind Systemlaufräder von Mavic. D.h. Nabe, Felge und Speichen gehören zusammen. Die Speichen sind spezielle Modelle von Mavic und werden in der kurzen Länge, die man für die Rohloff benötigt sicher nicht Angeboten.
Als robuste und dennoch leichte Felge würde ich die Mavic XM 719 verwenden. Als Speichen kann man ja Sapim CX-Ray oder DT Aerolite (Optik, Gewicht und Qualitat Plus, Preis Minus) verwenden. Bleibt noch die Frage der VR-Nabe.
Radial Gespeicht geht jetzt mit der neuen VR-Nabe von DT (die 240s radial) sogar mit 32 Loch!
Du bekommst dann ein supersteifes VR. Andere VR-Naben gibt es bei Radial nur mit 28 Loch, da scheiden dann aber wieder Felgen vom Typ der XM 719 aus, da die eigentlich immer min. 32 Loch haben.
Wenn du 3 fach kreuzt hast du  bei der VR-Nabe natürlich eine extrem Auswahl. Ich würde die DT Onyx empfehlen.

Zur Kurbel, leider kenne ich die Rohloff nicht so gut. Soweit ich weis, läuft die Kette aber dann gerade, wenn man das Kettenblatt ganz aussen (also da wo regulär das große Blatt ist) montiert.
Damit ist bei der Reifenbreite eigentlich nur der Rahmen die Grenze, bzw. die HS 33 oder V-Brake die du verwenden willst.
Ich liebe die Deus, finde sie aber etwas überdimensioniert für deine Zwecke. Andereseits, man liebt ja sein Bergwerk.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2004)

Hab das Bike mit den Komponenten die mir so vorschweben mal zusammengestellt, was meint ihr dazu??

Bergwerk Mecury Rohloff (blau, weiß; Cantisockel)
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 in schwarz
Kette: Rohloff SL-T99
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon SL (mit Cantisockel)
Ritchey WCS (Vorbau 110 ?? , Lenker gerade, Sattelstütze, Bar Ends)
Sattel: Speedneedle J.M.
Griffe: Oury Grip MTB (schwarz)
Nabe: DT Swiss 240s
Bremse: 	AVID Speed Dial TI (Hebel)
AVID Single Digit TI (mit Ceramicbeläge)
Kurbel: Race Face deus         Welche Kettenblattgröße ???
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1 ceramic (weiß nicht ob das geht mit der Rohloff-Nabe und den 2,2er bzw. 2,3er Reifen)
Pedale: LOOK 4x4 ???
Reifen: Fat Albert oder HOT S

In dieser Farbe:






Was schätzt ihr wird das Teil ca. wiegen??? 
Und was würde es ca. kosten???


----------



## der alte ron (3. August 2004)

Vorbau und griffe würde ich gegen produkte von syntace tauschen . Der vorbau ist leichter und schöner , die griffe wesentlich günstiger bei gleicher funktion .Darf man fragen in was für einem gelände du meistens fährst ?

Ach so , gewicht : etwa 10,6-11 kg ,
preis : keine ahnung willst du es selbst aufbauen , und im net einkaufen ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2004)

Die Ritchey Teile habe ich noch zu Hause, darum will ich diese wieder dran bauen!
Haptsächliche fahre ich auf Waldwegen und Singletrails, auf denen es aber auch mal rau zur Sache geht, darum wollte ich breitere Reifen damit ich wenigstens etwas Dämpfung am Hinterrad habe und mir nicht so schnell einen Platten einhandle!!
Wollte das Bike von meinem Händler zusammenbauen lassen, da ich noch nie etwas mit einer Rohloff-Nabe zu tun hatte und mich auf dem Gebiet sehr wenig auskenne, auch hab ich dann weniger Probleme falls mal etwas an dem Bike sein sollte muss ich nur mal schnell um die Ecke!!
Hab dem Händler die Teileliste gegeben, am Freitag hat er dann ein Angebot für mich! Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt!!

Das Gewicht finde ich mal nicht schlecht, hätte gedacht es kommt an die 12kg dran!!


----------



## locationmaster (3. August 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> hätte gedacht es kommt an die 12kg dran!!



... wuerde ich persoenlich auch eher vermuten.
loc.


----------



## der alte ron (5. August 2004)

Das von Principia wiegt 11.1 mit scheibenbremsen und recht ähnlichen teilen (zumindest gewichtsmäßig) , war nur so ne überschlagsrechnung  .


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2004)

Hab nochmal über die blaue Farbe des Rahmens nachgedacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den Rahmen doch lieber in schwarz-weiss zu nehmen, und das ganze glänzend (das matte gefällt mir nicht)

Weiß jemand ob es diese Farbkombination in glänzend gibt???

Hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung, dann werde ich auch nicht weiter nerven   


Bergwerk Mecury Rohloff  Größe M (schwarz - weiß glänzend; Cantisockel !!!)
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 in schwarz
Felgen VR + HR: DT Swiss XR 4.1 ceramic 
Nabe vorne: DT Swiss 240s
Kette: Rohloff SL-T99
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon SL (mit Cantisockel)
Ritchey WCS (Vorbau 110 ?? , Lenker gerade, Sattelstütze, Bar Ends)
Sattel: Speedneedle J.M.
Bremse VR+HR:	AVID Speed Dial TI (Hebel)
AVID Single Digit TI (Ceramicbeläge)
Kurbel: Race Face Deus X-Type in schwarz incl. Innenlager (Kettenblatt ????)
Pedale: LOOK 4x4 ???
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk
Griffe: Oury Grip MTB (schwarz)


Wenn es fertig ist (morgen wird bestellt) stell ich ein Bild hier rein!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mir bei meiner Zusammenstellung geholfen haben!!

P.S. Hätte dann ein Wheeler Race Line Comp 1 zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. August 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal über die blaue Farbe des Rahmens nachgedacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den Rahmen doch lieber in schwarz-weiss zu nehmen, und das ganze glänzend (das matte gefällt mir nicht)
> 
> Weiß jemand ob es diese Farbkombination in glänzend gibt???



Gibt es. Guggst Du hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=1043


----------



## XC_Freund (5. August 2004)

Ist die Marathon eigentlich richtig weiß?
Ich würd sie mir mal genau anschauen. Bergwerk kann dein weiß bestimmt in dem der Marathon pulvern lassen (falls es abweicht).
2.3er Reifen kann man auf der DT-Felge problemlos montieren. Die XM 719 ist etwas breiter und passt etwas besser zu dem Format. Leider bekommt man die Felge nicht in Ceramic-Version.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2004)

Auf der Seite kommt nur ich soll meinen Benutzernamen und mein Passwort eingeben, und zum Anmelden bin ich zu faul   

Wie das weiss der Gabel mit dem Rahmen übereinstimmt weiß ich leider selbst nicht genau! Werde mich überraschen lassen!


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2004)

OK, jetzt auch im IBC:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/47537/size/big/sort/1/cat/2


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. August 2004)

das ist ja aber eher matt, und ich wollte die ganze Sache in glänzend!!!


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2004)

Es ist glänzend. Das kommt auf dem Bild nicht so gut raus.


----------



## swe68 (7. August 2004)

auch ich wäre am Preis interessiert - ich bechäftige mich zur Zeit geistig schon mal mit einem Rohloff-HT... und das Bergwerk ist schon interessant!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2004)

Meins kommt auf ca. 3500 allerdings nicht mit einer der Race Face Deus Kurbel, sondern mit einer Stronglight Aero Kurbel!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. September 2004)

So durfte meinen Rahmen am Montag kurz anschauen, danach ging er wieder zurück zu Bergwerk da er ohne Cantisockel ausgeliefert wurde!!   
Hoffentlich hat der "Pulverer" nicht mehr so lange Urlaub!!!

Gruss 

Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2004)

Könnte mich echt aufregen ....

Anfang August hab ich meinem Radhändler den Auftrag für ein Bergwerk Mecury Rohloff gegeben! (siehe weiter oben im Thema)

Mitte August kam dann der Rahmen von Bergwerk allerdings ohne die Cantisockel, also ging der Rahmen wieder zurück nach Pforzheim.
Dies war ja für mich nicht weiter schlimm da meine restlichen Teile zur Vollendung des Bikes noch nicht da waren!

Im Oktober kam der Rahmen erneut diesmal mit Cantisockeln!

Nachdem Ende Oktober endlich meine restlichen Teile alle da waren ging es an den Zusammenbau, und wir mussten feststellen das der Rahmen "schief" zusammengeschweißt wurde (das hintere Laufrad saß unten mittig und oben war links 1mm  und rechts 1cm platz)

@AnthonyXIV: Kannst du nachschauen ob diesmal alles richtig ist bei der Lieferung meines Rahmen´s bzw. bevor er zum Pulvern geht! Vorallem das die Cantisockel dran sind!!
Wäre echt super!!!


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

ohje!!
das ist echtmal doof.....

hoffe das klärt sich schnell und dass du dich doch noch an deinem Bergwerk erfreuen kannst  

gruß,
david


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

schluck - würg - warum bleibst du so ruhig , oder täuscht das ????
auch wenn mir bergwerk nach dem besuch noch einen tick besser gefällt - das darf *NICHT* passieren . 

ich hoffe du bekommst als entschädigung wenigstens einen gürtel !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du bekommst als entschädigung wenigstens einen gürtel !!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich weiß zwar nicht was es mit dem Gürtel auf sich hat (hab´s schon in dem anderen Beitrag gelesen) aber mein Händler meinte das sie vielleicht eine Sattelstütze mitliefern werden!!!
Vielleicht weiß ja AnthonyXIV mehr ????????

"Ruhig" ist gut; meine Freundin hat gerade die Flucht ergriffen


----------



## Nomercy (2. November 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... meine Freundin hat gerade die Flucht ergriffen ...


Waaas??? Erst der Rahmen ohne Cantisockel, und jetzt der Fibbs ohne Freundin... das ruft nach Genugtuung!!!


----------

